# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  خطا هنگام ثبت نام کنکور سراسری سال 1401

## behdesign

سلام دوستان
من امروز هر چی تلاش میکنم که ثبت نام نهایی بشه نمیشه
خطا میده و میگه:
شما قبلا ثبت نام کردید و فقط یه شماره پرونده میده میگه برو ویرایش کن
من اصلا ثبت نامم نهایی نشده که شماره پرونده بده
این شماره پرونده رو از کجاش درآورده من نمیدونم

یکی کمک کنه

----------

